# Type the name of the command interpreter (e.g.,)c:\windows\command.com"



## Thad (Apr 7, 2004)

now that i have a start up disk and i was messing around with it and getting advice of what to do 
i can start my puter and after everthing loads up instead of an ivaid system disk 
this messege comes up
"Type the name of the command interpreter (e.g.,)c:\windows\command.com"
WHAT DO I TYPE IN their to make it work
whats is it looking for 
and it does go to the windows 98 startup page then it flips back to the sceen asking about the above thing
thad


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

That error usually means there is no valid partition information on the drive and that repartitioning and reinstalling are both needed.

However there is a one in a hundred chance that if you boot with a Windows boot disk and at the a:> prompt enter:

sys c:

you may get lucky. Be sure to remove the boot disk before rebooting. You should get a message "system files transferred".

You can check the partition information by entering at the a:> prompt:

fdisk /status

The drive partitions should match what you know you have. You can also try running:

dir c:\

and see if the drive is readable.


----------

